

Berkshire Hathaway Official Home Page - tempestn
http://www.berkshirehathaway.com/

======
carsongross
A center tag, a table for layout... Majestic in its indifference towards the
modern web.

And more usable than the majority of web pages I deal with these days.

------
SQL2219
lol - 1997 on the way back machine!

[https://web.archive.org/web/19970530212007/http://www.berksh...](https://web.archive.org/web/19970530212007/http://www.berkshirehathaway.com/)

------
tempestn
The first link is basically an endorsement for Geico:
[http://www.berkshirehathaway.com/message.html](http://www.berkshirehathaway.com/message.html)

------
drchiu
What can I say? It's responsive.

------
gohrt
The News Release from yesterday is that Buffett donated 2.8$B of stock to
Gates Foundation and others, earmarked for operations, not endowment.

Gates budget is $3.8B per year, I had no idea

[http://www.berkshirehathaway.com/news/JUL0615.pdf](http://www.berkshirehathaway.com/news/JUL0615.pdf)

[http://www.gatesfoundation.org/Who-We-Are/Resources-and-
Medi...](http://www.gatesfoundation.org/Who-We-Are/Resources-and-Media/Annual-
Reports/Annual-Report-2013)

